# How Hot Dogs Stay Cool



## LilCujo (Apr 18, 2006)

First you sniff the water..







Check the temp...






Then you taste...







When all is good, you jump right in...











And after all is done, just add smile and you have a recipe for a soggy doggy...


----------



## nitefly (Apr 18, 2006)

Awww he looks awesome..


----------



## Alison (Apr 18, 2006)

Awww :love: What a sweetheart!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 18, 2006)

Awww. Such a funny series. Makes me smile a lot.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone...he made me laugh the entire time he is such a goof...


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 18, 2006)

Awwwww! So cute. I have just one question though. Did you have to season that sprinkler before he'd play in it?


----------



## Corry (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## LilCujo (Apr 18, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Awwwww! So cute. I have just one question though. Did you have to season that sprinkler before he'd play in it?


 

:lmao: :lmao: , that is the best part Cody comes preseasond so everything he tastes is good to him..hehehe


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 18, 2006)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: , that is the best part Cody comes preseasond so everything he tastes is good to him..hehehe



Yup! So I've heard.


----------



## Corry (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey! I used to have a dog named Cody.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 18, 2006)

What an entertaining series!  Love the first shot of him jumping in, with that toothy doggie smile ... priceless!


----------



## DepthAfield (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice series!  My favorite is 6  This pooch portrait is very nicely exposed and composed!  Well done!


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 24, 2006)

Everything about this series appeals to me, the way you have it captioned to the way you have the photo's assembled. I lost our lab about 7 years ago and this brings back a lot of great memories,,thanks!


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 24, 2006)

great series, looks like so much fun... my lab is terrified of the sprinklers... who ever heard of a lab that doesn't like water...


----------



## DeniseSoden (Apr 24, 2006)

Awwww!


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm glad you all like them...he is a nut that is for sure and loves his sprinklers..he has moved on to a new game called chase the ice...to which him and our other dog run around the yard with blocks of ice in thier mouth...they seem to like it...


----------

